# Heating



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

I've got a 50Watt Aqueon Pro Heater. Want to want to put it fully into the gravel. Will this work? Is there anything I would need to worry about? The gravel will be Flourite Black Sand if it makes any difference. I've noticed that there are specialized substrate heaters, but want to check if I can reuse my existing heater.

Thanks,
Ruben

P.S. Will use it with Fluval Chi 5G tank.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't do it unless the product literature specifically says you can. Heaters like this depend on free circulation of water to move the heat away from the heater. If you restrict water circulation by burying the heater, it will over-heat and melt or break the case.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 29, 2012)

Would you recommend substrate cable heater instead?


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 14, 2014)

I investigated heater cables last year and they are expensive and uglier when compared to other avenues. Most cables only warm the area by maybe 10 degrees like a Betta bowl heater. Not regulated.

First, will the voltage be correct (Euro or North American)?

Second, you need a temperature controller to plug it in.

Third, the whole tank has to be emptied to install the cables.

NoGo there.

Sumps are ultimately the best spot to mount heaters. Sumps lose a lot of CO2, too. Counterproductive for planted tanks.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Assuming you want to hide the heater, would an in-line heater work in your case?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

ObiQuiet said:


> Assuming you want to hide the heater, would an in-line heater work in your case?





rubenhak said:


> P.S. Will use it with Fluval Chi 5G tank.


I don't think he uses an external filter for this tank.

I think the best way to hide is either place it upright and mask it with some plant/stones/wood, or place it horizontal just above the substrate in the back.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Ah, I missed that. For such a small water volume, a 15watt pad should work. They are meant to be buried.


----------

